# Job offer in Dubai: Advice please:)



## john1981 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I received a job offer in Dubai 2 days ago and have been searching and reading through this very useful site since, trying to weigh up my options and understand the practicalities of a potential move.

I am a Brit who is working in Sweden and am now trying to decide whether to relocate to Dubai with my Fiance. Initial package, without me negotiating, is; 
£60,000 per annum (318,000 AED) plus bonus
2 bedroom apartment
car
2 return flights per year

When i speak with them i will insist on medical care and a mobile phone and try to ask for a little more money and to choose the apartment and car myself. 

I will move over with my Fiance (she is 23 and i am 28), we may get married prior to coming. No pets or children, horses will remain in UK but she would like to be involved with horses if possible.

Requirements;

2 bedroom apartment, fully furnished in nice area close to water, shops, restaurants ideally with own pool and gym. I think i will be working right next to the airport so information on the commute in relation to apartment would be great 

Questions i have;

Having checked out apartments on Dubizzle, can anyone comment on living on the Palm, Dubai Marina anywhere else you feel maybe suitable?

My Fiance would like to either buy or loan a horse so any advice, costs etc. i know there are the Arabian Ranches and couple of other stables but advice would be welcomed.

I have been looking but cant seem to find any prices for leasing a Merc ML/BMW X5/Range Rover Sport/Porsche Cayenne, only daily rates which are a little high! Anyone?

As far as finding a part time job for my Fiance, would this be hard? She has been in Sweden with me for last 18 months and unbelievably there are NO jobs even with all the contacts we have. I assume it would be easier in Dubai??

I would be interested in getting English channels, football. Is the easiest way with a slingbox or can i buy a package?

Anything you think i have missed??

Thanks for any advice in advance 

John


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

john1981 said:


> Range Rover Sport/Porsche Cayenne, only daily rates which are a little high! Anyone?


These are high profile cars here in Dubai - if you have to ask you can't afford it. 



john1981 said:


> As far as finding a part time job for my Fiance, would this be hard?


Depends on what she does. At the moment the job market is a nightmare and the recession hits hard. However if she is a lawer, solicitor etc she may find some part time work after a bit of networking. If she just wants to work in Gap or Starbucks to pass the time and have a bit of independence then she'll struggle.



john1981 said:


> I would be interested in getting English channels, football. Is the easiest way with a slingbox or can i buy a package?


Premiership used to be on Showtime and excellent coverage, in fact more games than on Sky. They lost the contract though to another station who have yet to announce their packages so it's a bit wait and see.

Outside of football the English speaking channels are pretty awful, same sitcoms and US shows night after night. Even BBC shows 5 year old Weakist Links as prime time entertainment.

Either slingbox but then you have the time delay. Or get by on DVD films and boxsets and bit torrents of UK shows. If you get UK vee-pee-en you can watch BBC iplayer and 4OD.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you can get married before you come then you can sponsor your wife, otherwise she will need to find an employer to sponsor her.It may be easier for her to find part time employment on your sponsorship. Technically it is illegal to live together as an unmarried couple but plenty of people do. There are nice 2 bed villas (Palmeras) in Arabian Ranches. You can ride at the stables there. Arabian Ranches is on the Emirates Road so good for the airport.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If your package includes rent, try to get them to include utilities as well.


----------



## john1981 (Jun 13, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> These are high profile cars here in Dubai - if you have to ask you can't afford it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr. Rossi,

Having lived in Sweden for the last 18 months i am used to the old repeats, in particular Weakest Link haha

My main concern is what to do about my Fiance; gut instinct tells me that we would be safer getting married before coming?

Thanks


----------



## john1981 (Jun 13, 2010)

wandabug said:


> If you can get married before you come then you can sponsor your wife, otherwise she will need to find an employer to sponsor her.It may be easier for her to find part time employment on your sponsorship. Technically it is illegal to live together as an unmarried couple but plenty of people do. There are nice 2 bed villas (Palmeras) in Arabian Ranches. You can ride at the stables there. Arabian Ranches is on the Emirates Road so good for the airport.


Hey Wandabug,

Thanks for the information. I will take a look at the villas. I understand what you say about the marriage point, problem is i am in Sweden, my Fiance is currently in UK and if i accept job i think i would have to go in next 7 days. Not leaving a great deal of time to arrange everything!

Will keep you updated.

Thanks


----------



## john1981 (Jun 13, 2010)

wandabug said:


> If your package includes rent, try to get them to include utilities as well.


Sorry only just saw this second point. Yes i think i will ask to inlcude everything i.e. security deposit, estate agent fee etc.


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi I live on the Marina, which is very nice, you can walk to the beach etc and have numerous bars and restaraunts within walking distance.
Commute to the Airport will be about 20-25 mins with few queues, they seem to be opposite way.
The advice about a car I have been given but not acted on is to buy, as credit and cars are relatively cheap although driving will be a new experience to you.
I believe there are TV packages for sport if required although you can watch every premiership game in many of the bars, although drinks are not cheap.
Good Luck, lovely city but hot at present.


----------



## john1981 (Jun 13, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Hi I live on the Marina, which is very nice, you can walk to the beach etc and have numerous bars and restaraunts within walking distance.
> Commute to the Airport will be about 20-25 mins with few queues, they seem to be opposite way.
> The advice about a car I have been given but not acted on is to buy, as credit and cars are relatively cheap although driving will be a new experience to you.
> I believe there are TV packages for sport if required although you can watch every premiership game in many of the bars, although drinks are not cheap.
> Good Luck, lovely city but hot at present.


Thanks Skibanff. 

Yes i like the look of Marina and the Palm. 20-25 minute commute is fine, i was worried being that end it would take me ages to get to work. 

As for the car, the package includes a car but i havent discussed this yet. I think i may opt to take a car allowance and purchase one and then export it to the UK when i return as prices are low enough to make it worth while.

I have read a few things about the golf courses here but does anyone know if you need a UAE green card or have to be a member or is it a case of pay and play? 

Thanks again


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

john1981 said:


> Thanks Skibanff.
> 
> Yes i like the look of Marina and the Palm. 20-25 minute commute is fine, i was worried being that end it would take me ages to get to work.
> 
> ...


Hi you might want to try the weblink below for poperties on the Marina and JBR.

Buy Property in Dubai | Buy Property In Abu Dhabi | Buy Apartment in Dubai | Listed @ PropertyFinder.Ae

The properties on here seem to be cheaper than dubizzle.

As for golf a few of us meet up for a game or the driving range once a week if you want to contact me when you get out, I have just been told to join the EGF not sure what it is but you can get an official handicap as well as 20% discount on most courses.


----------



## john1981 (Jun 13, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Hi you might want to try the weblink below for poperties on the Marina and JBR.
> 
> Buy Property in Dubai | Buy Property In Abu Dhabi | Buy Apartment in Dubai | Listed @ PropertyFinder.Ae
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the link, i will check it out. 

Golf sounds good, i will let you know when i am out there. The EGF is probably the golf federation just so they can control who plays etc. 

Thanks


----------

